# Oregonians



## TCRabbitry (Jul 4, 2009)

I am in the Portland Oregon area and raise Hollands. I specialize in Chocolate and Otter. 

www.tcrabbitry.com


----------



## loppalove (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello, i am in Oregon too! Are you familiar with Pease and Carrots Rabbitry? I am hoping to get a solid black buck from her soon! I am super excited 

I live in Redmond


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jul 23, 2009)

I believe that I have heard of that rabbitry..... Not 100% sure... Good luck with your new buck!  Melinda


----------



## loppalove (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks!

Will you be in Redmond in September? Maybe we could meet face to face and say hello.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jul 27, 2009)

I am not sure about shows just yet, I will look into it. I will for sure be at the Albany show in November.


----------



## cafeduck1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Melinda, Just found this section, duh, I haven't ever scrolled down this far....lol.

How's the buns? When is the Albany show?

Valerie


----------



## TCRabbitry (Aug 11, 2009)

The Albany show is 11/21.  I am not sure about any shows before then, as I am getting married on halloween, and that is taking a lot of my time, although, I may try to make the one in Redmond on September 12th.  

My rabbits are doing really well. I just spent 2 hours cleaning the barn yesterday... so it smells really good in there.


----------



## cafeduck1 (Aug 12, 2009)

TCRabbitry wrote:


> My rabbits are doing really well. I just spent 2 hours cleaning the barn yesterday... so it smells really good in there.


I did that on sat. It smelled good for a day until the bucks sprayed....yuk. Becca has a litter of FW born on sunday.

The Redmond show is too far.....maybe Albany though.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Aug 12, 2009)

I am lucky that none of my bucks spray. I really need to get some more shavings, I like to stock up from Costal when I go to visit my dad. I really should clean more than once a week.... but life has been so busy... planning a wedding, and probably moving.... 

That is awesome about the litter. I have a couple of Dutch does that I am trying to find homes for, you wouldn't know anyone that would need one for 4H or anything would you?


----------



## tdbeartoo (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow, there don't seem to be many people in Oregon. I am in the southern part. If anyone knows of bunnies near me who need adopting. I am looking for a female friend for Mr. Whiskers. I would love for him to be able to pick her out, but none of the shelters here have any.


----------



## loppalove (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi, i am in central oregon (redmond) and I have a little mix doe, young about 3 months, that I rescued from a hoarder. I am looking for a home for her.. she is whitish/grey color, has upright ears but has angora-like fur. I would be happy to email you a photo if you are interested in her.

Maybe we could meet half-way?

Her adoption fee is $15.


----------



## cafeduck1 (Aug 14, 2009)

TCRabbitry wrote:


> I have a couple of Dutch does that I am trying to find homes for, you wouldn't know anyone that would need one for 4H or anything would you?


what are the colors and markings like? I'll check around to see. We are trying to get more kids interested in rabbits in our club.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Aug 15, 2009)

The Black one has good markings, but one blue eye... and the steel doe is really nice, but has a run in her stop on one of her back legs. They have really nice type though.  Melinda


----------



## cafeduck1 (Aug 18, 2009)

ok, I'll ask around. Do they have the temperment to be used for showmanship? What would cause the blue eye in the dutch?


----------



## TCRabbitry (Aug 18, 2009)

The blue eye, from what I understand, is caused by the BEW gene. Which is common in dutch lines.


----------



## cafeduck1 (Aug 21, 2009)

ok, if I find anyone, I'll let you know.

We are getting ready for State Fair right now....lot's to do:nod


----------



## Audreymae (Sep 27, 2010)

Super old thread but I am bumping it up in hopes to find the 3 bunnies I rescued today homes! There is a possible home for 2 of them, but I wont know for sure until they bunnies are loaded up and headed down my driveway. If all goes well there will be the male left. Please see my thread on Rescue me section!


----------



## purelyprecioushollandlops (Jun 30, 2011)

I see that there has not been much on this thread. I am from Eastern Oregon and just starting our little Holland Lop Rabbitry. Is there anyone still on here from Oregon?
Blessings.
Kristal


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jul 1, 2011)

I am still on here from Oregon.  I raise Mini Lops, and am an ARBA Registar.


----------



## hillrise (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm here too! Northeastern Oregon. I raise New Zealand Whites (would like to get some other colors, too), Californians and Rex (standard).

I raise for meat, but also pets and show. Always looking to get good stock, and definitely always willing to help out other bunny owners (pet or otherwise). I used to be a 4-H leader, but am taking a break from that for a little while (my daughter will be old enough for 4-H in a few years, then I might start leading again).


----------



## goofy98 (Dec 7, 2011)

hi I am in central oregon I raise french lops I went to the september show this year did any one else go? I am looking to get a treo of flemish giants do any of you have any? and Iam looking for%100 germanangora buck to?


----------



## goofy98 (Mar 5, 2012)

any one??? o and visit my website www.storybrookerabbitry.weebly.com


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey I am a little late lol I am in Oregon too around Corvallis 
does anyone know if any shows are coming up around Corvallis/Albany area?


----------



## goofy98 (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah theres one in may on the 19th i am going


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 13, 2012)

Really where is it at? that is so cool what are you showing?


----------



## goofy98 (Apr 13, 2012)

its in canby about a hour drive for you i am showing french lops and maybe califorianans and maybe angoras


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow all this time I didn't even know cool! what age can you show? and how do I enter? do you have a site or something? =) lol sorry so many questions


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh and does the show have a web site?


----------



## goofy98 (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah the catilog is http://www.olrcb.net/catalogs/Crazy8_Cat0512.pdf


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok thank you.Do people sell their rabbits there too or is it just a show?


----------



## goofy98 (Apr 13, 2012)

you can sell them but you can do that at any show?


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ya I know lol do you breed or just show?


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ya I know lol do you breed or just show?


----------



## goofy98 (Apr 13, 2012)

i breed and show :biggrin:


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 13, 2012)

Cool!! do you have a web site?


----------



## goofy98 (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah its www.storybrookerabbitry.weebly.com


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 14, 2012)

Cool site and congrats on the new litter I wish you didn't live so far lol I would buy from you =)


----------



## goofy98 (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah if you do go to the show i will have some rabbits available all the angora babies they will be 8 or 9 weeks bye the show so i will be taking them and i am selling my english lops  i dont want to but i am and all my harlequins and my flemish giant buck all my rabbits are pedigreed


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok =) I will try to come.


----------



## lillyin224 (May 20, 2012)

Hey does anyone know if there are any more shows around Corvallis or Salem area? hope I posted this in the right place =)


----------



## goofy98 (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyone else in Oregon?


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## pacnw (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in Oregon. I am deciding if I want to adopt a certain bunny. I'd be a first time bunny owner but have been reading countless posts here on RO. Great info.!!


----------



## GK44 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi!

I live on the coast and just adopted my first bunny a couple of days ago


----------

